# Hc cuba maximum temperature?



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

HC will live in any topical temps. 

No problems in raising the temp up to correct discus levels.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> HC will live in any topical temps.
> 
> No problems in raising the temp up to correct discus levels.


Thanks dear but any idea what is the maximum accepted temperature? If i go to 82 f (28c) will it be fine?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

kashif314 said:


> Thanks dear but any idea what is the maximum accepted temperature? If i go to 82 f (28c) will it be fine?




I’ve had it growing at 95F before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @kashif314,

I don't believe Hemianthus callitrichoides is any more fragile than other species, it is found throughout the tropics and I believe originally came from Cuba. I have grown it emersed (with high humidity) at temperatures of 90 degrees or more. There is one thing to consider, discus like 'soft water' however Hemianthus callitrichoides seems to prefer harder water with available carbonates.

Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' emersed


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> kashif314 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dear but any idea what is the maximum accepted temperature? If i go to 82 f (28c) will it be fine?
> ...


Oh wow. It thrived? You made a carpet? So can i crank up my temperature a bit more like lets say 83?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

kashif314 said:


> Oh wow. It thrived? You made a carpet? So can i crank up my temperature a bit more like lets say 83?


As long as the water is liquid you can grow and HC carpet 

Yes, I've grown it in the high 60's and have grown it in the mid 90's.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> kashif314 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow. It thrived? You made a carpet? So can i crank up my temperature a bit more like lets say 83?
> ...


Oh wow. That's great. I want to increase temperature because of discus as 82 is the minimum they need. Will keep it on 83. I have one question i noticed carpet started to pearl a little less. I did reduce co2 supply but i was wondering if its because of the increased temperature?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Temp really has nothing to do with it. 

Less CO2 is likely causing less pearling.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> Temp really has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Less CO2 is likely causing less pearling.


Thanks a lot. I ll crank up co2 a little


----------

